# Mold Problems and Hay Storage Questions



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We live in very wet western NC. We are getting rain darn near every day right now and we just had a problem where the drainage behind the barn that usually goes around the barn changed paths and was in fact running into the barn. So needless to say we had about a inch deep two foot wide puddle in the barn. We think we can get that to never happen again, but all of our hay in the barn is starting to mold as well as the sides of the hay rack and a couple other wooden thing we have in the barn. What should I do to clean everything off?

We have struggled with hay molding in the past, but only after it sat in the barn for a long time. This hay was only in there since the beginning of the month. I think it probably had to do with the flooding, but I am not sure it hadn't started before that.

We had put this last round on three layers of pallets to help it get off the floor, but that didn't help as even the very top of the stack had mold on it.

I know that increased airflow is probably necessary, but without electricity in the barn and not enough sun to power anything solar, I fan is probably not an option. Maybe I just need to store my hay somewhere else? Any tricks for hay storage I don't know about?

Sorry this is kind of long already, but one more thing. How does it work to store hay under tarps outside if there's no air flow under there?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Here are a few pictures so you know what I'm dealing with. We store the hay on the pallets and the flooding was not on the side that the hay is on. The hay is on the right side where the bottom door is closed in the second picture.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds like the grass is not dry before they bale. I don't see why it would just mold. But maybe I'm not understanding how things work in NC.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well if you are suggesting that it is molding because it was baled without drying properly, I don't think that is the case. It is very dry when we purchase it. The farmer we buy it from puts up tons and tons of hay yearly and he is able to store it for quite a long time at his place. And it is molding from the outside in. The tips of the hay has fuzzy green mold on it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is moldy on the inside when you open the bale, that is an issue of it being baled when it has way to much moisture content. 
I assure you, if you open up a bale of the hay at the sellers of the same time baled hay later, it will have mold spots inside of it as well.

The outside issue may be that window and breeze of moist air blowing in on it. 

Is it really humid there?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Is it really humid there?


Haha Yeah. Moist like we have to be careful of mold not growing in our house too. Humidity on our barometer says 84% and that's about the norm for us right now.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That window can be shut, it has a sliding panel. There's one in the other stall too, that I leave open. I figured more air flow is better, am I wrong?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd try closing it if it is molding from the outside.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Well if you are suggesting that it is molding because it was baled without drying properly, I don't think that is the case. It is very dry when we purchase it. The farmer we buy it from puts up tons and tons of hay yearly and he is able to store it for quite a long time at his place. And it is molding from the outside in. The tips of the hay has fuzzy green mold on it.


Our hay is in a covered but open barn. We have never had it mold and live in the middle of NC. We are just as humid as you are. Airflow is a big part of your problem in that room. Kinda like dryin firewood... it needs airflow through it to dry properly. . I have an alfalfa bale that we bought last fall and a few round bales from last spring that are still good.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Would like to point out, if there’s mold on your hay, any at all, DO NOT feed it to your goats!!

Your storage area looks quite nice. Not really seeing why it would mold - would close the window.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice added, I do agree.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Would you recommend closing the top of the Dutch door too?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would try to store it away from the wood wall which can trap moisture and put it on the pallets in the middle of the pen if possible.......


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

In Florida we get rain every day in the summer. Our hay is on pallets under a carport. It gets moist even when it’s not raining from the humidity, but the hay only molds when the rain blows under the carport. Even then only the very outer layer which can be peeled off. If there is ever mold on the inside you have a different problem. When humid, the hay drys pretty quickly though from the hot sun mid day and is good as new. I agree with getting it away from the wall for more airflow.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

There are battery operated fans.
https://www.homehardware.ca/en/12-h...-floor-fan/p/3828652?page=search-results page
This is a Canadian store, but I am sure it comes from the US.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> There are battery operated fans.
> https://www.homehardware.ca/en/12-high-velos-rechargeable-lithium-ion-battery-operated-floor-fan/p/3828652?page=search-results page
> This is a Canadian store, but I am sure it comes from the US.


I was wondering if something like this existed! Thanks for pointing that out.



goatblessings said:


> I would try to store it away from the wood wall which can trap moisture and put it on the pallets in the middle of the pen if possible.......


Unfortunately that won't be possible. My LGDs sleep in the other half of that stall at night and I really don't have anywhere else they would be happy sleeping in.

I think that we might just have to figure out other storage options for our hay. We are thinking about storing some in our detached garage that we keep open all day and having a fan blowing on it on especially humid days.

Does anyone here store their hay on pallets under tarps? I was wondering how that worked.


----------

